# 150 Gal Set-up



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

OK, some people have requested that I provide some pictures of my 150 Gal that I'm in the middle of setting up. So...

First I'll give you a little info:

-150 Gal, 60x24x24" Glass Tank, with sliding glass lids
-Drilled 11x7x22" overflow in rear left of tank with two 1" bulkheads
-Drilled 1" bulkhead in rear right corner for return, will create a river current from one side of tank to the other along the back 12" of the tank
-Home built stand
-Fully plumbed in wet/dry filter system (more info on this below)


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Firstly this is the stand I'm building. Its made from 3x2" wood, and is following the basic design of many of the DIY tanks that have been previously posted on here!

So far I have fully built the top and bottom sections which have been sealed to protect from any water. The legs are also cut to size, but just need to be sealed. Once they are done I'll be cladding the sides and back in 12mm ply, and the front I'll be finishing in beach.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

This is the base.

In it are what are the beginnings of the filter system (although those coloured boxes are being replaced with clear ones!!)


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

This is the plan for the filter system.

The coloured boxes each hold 13 Gallons and will be filled with bio-balls (apart from the middle one!). Then above the box on the left will be the drawer system you can see. The top drawer is just the srip tray, and can hold 2 Gallons. The middle drawer also holds 2 Gallons and will be used for other types of filter media, such as carbon, etc. The bottom drawer is 5 Gallons, and will hold more bio-balls. Above the right hand box will be another 13 Gal box, to hold more bio-balls, giving a total of 44 Gallons.

These two boxes will then be plumbed into the centre box, which will house two 2000Gal/hour pumps, and the heaters.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

These are the Durso Standpipes that will be in my over flow. They are designed to eliminate any noise from the overflow as water is taken into the sumps.

I still have a little work to do on these...waiting for some end caps to arrive so I can fit an air valve to control the overflow level, and also need to get some filter sponges which will go around a perfurated collection tube.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

On the right of the picture above you can see the beginnings of my return pipe.

It is designed to go straight from the bulkhead at the bottom of my tank to above the water level, and then back down into the water. This is so I can put a hole above the water level to eliminate any syphon should the power cut.

I have slightly changed to design to that above, as Im going to use a 'T' peice and have two return pipes come into the water, so I can make the current wider across the rear of the tank.

Below is a picture of the return pipe, it has cut outs to create the current. I'm not yet sure if these cut outs are too wide, Once the system is set-up I'm going to experiement with different sized holes to get greater pressure!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

looking nice man








your quite the crafty hands-on type i see. keep us updated

edit: what are you planning on putting in the tank once its done?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> looking nice man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hopefully Im getting Georges big 17" Rhom when I do the group buy for UK members in 1-2 weeks!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

NICE! good luck with your order, and good luck with the tank, looks like you re making great progess


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like everything is coming together very nicely








Love the skematics..........
Good luck Craig


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

cheers guys









As soon as the tank gets here I'll update this thread some more! Also when the damn plywood arrives!!


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Did you make those bulkheads out of PVC fittings or did you order them?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PiranhasaurusRex said:


> Did you make those bulkheads out of PVC fittings or did you order them?


 I got them like that, although I think they are easy enough to make now I've seen them, but were only cheap anyway!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

looks good man keep up the good work and keep those pix coming.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> PiranhasaurusRex said:
> 
> 
> > Did you make those bulkheads out of PVC fittings or did you order them?
> ...


 Do you know what brand they are? My problem is I am making a DIY tank out of 3/4" plywood and all of the PVC fittings I have found to make my own don't have enough thread on them. I called Marine Depot, Pet Solutions, and a couple of other places and they all told me the same thing. However, the ones you have in the picture look like they would have plenty of thread for a piece of 3/4" plywood.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PiranhasaurusRex said:


> Do you know what brand they are? My problem is I am making a DIY tank out of 3/4" plywood and all of the PVC fittings I have found to make my own don't have enough thread on them. I called Marine Depot, Pet Solutions, and a couple of other places and they all told me the same thing. However, the ones you have in the picture look like they would have plenty of thread for a piece of 3/4" plywood.


 They are from an online store called screwfix.com, they may well ship to the US, take a look


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet I love seening people use their heads and come up with stuff.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

From the look of it, your sumps will overflow if a power outager ever occurr.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ViBE said:


> From the look of it, your sumps will overflow if a power outager ever occurr.


 why do you think that? From everything I can see I dont think they would!


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

ViBE said:


> From the look of it, your sumps will overflow if a power outager ever occurr.












If the power is off the pumps are off. If the pumps are off, water won't overflow.

There is an anti-siphon vent in the return line.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PiranhasaurusRex said:


> ViBE said:
> 
> 
> > From the look of it, your sumps will overflow if a power outager ever occurr.
> ...










exactly!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

nah, the sumps shouldnt over flow incase of power outage. if the pumps arent on, then there wont be any wanter returning into the tank, and then no reason for water to go down the overflow boxes. the only way i could think of an ovber flow ovvuring is if all the water in the return pipe goes back down that piece of hose and floods the compartment with the pumps.

edit: someone beat me to it


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> the only way i could think of an ovber flow ovvuring is if all the water in the return pipe goes back down that piece of hose and floods the compartment with the pumps.


 and that can't happen as there is a hole above the water level to break any syphon should a power outage occur!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

cool, looks like there should be no fear of an overflow in the sump then!


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

You have to make sure that there is enough volume in the sump to handle the volume of your two lines (2 - 3 gal maybe) and what very little will come through the overflow while your water level becomes stable, but if someone was running their sump that close to full, they are an idiot anyway.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats some sweet filtration you have going tjere
cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

well just found out that my tank is being delivered either Thursday or Friday so will have some more pics up soon including the whole filtration system and also the finished stand!


----------

